# That "scary" hiss



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

One cockatiel behavior that I think is cute is their hiss. It is such a sweet little sound, not at all scary, but I think that is its intent. Of course, I would never do anything purposely to upset or scare Bennie, but sometimes he'll see something he doesn't like and will hiss at it. Just an abrupt little "Hiss! hiss!" with crest raised.  I have hissing cockroaches in the nature center and their hiss is a lot louder than a cockatiel's.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

I think the hiss is adorable, too. Sometimes, when Joey doesn't want to go to bed because he isn't finished playing, he will hiss at me. I can't help but laugh at him, and the intent look on his little face, trying to be so big and tough. I call him a 'big, scary raptor' and ask him if he intends to eat me. I suppose a good mom would pretend to be afraid instead of giggling at him, but I just can't help myself.


----------



## Janalee (Jul 25, 2012)

*scary hiss*

That's exactly how I feel TamaMoo! I asked Bennie if I was supposed to be scared. It surely doesn't seem like it would frighten any predator. But, maybe since cockatiels are cavity nesters, even hearing a soft hiss from a dark hollow might give a predator pause, thinking is could be a snake in there. I like the "scary raptor" idea!


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

I hear that "scary" hiss all the time. You have no idea. 

The hiss coupled with swaying back and forth is just so silly and not scary at all. However, a well placed bite may be scary!


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2016)

My tiel will hiss for several minutes and then he eventually starts grinding his beak before finally falling asleep every night. I think he is hallucinating because he's hissing and hissing at absolutely nothing. :blink:

If I hiss at him... he looks at me as though I'm an idiot.


----------



## Meteo (Jun 22, 2015)

My tiel hiss at swabs or something he doesn't like So funny


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

My 'tiels always hiss when they meet a stranger  such a warm welcome. They also hiss at potentially deadly unknown objects such as potato chip packets.


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

I love the swaying back and forth.


----------



## Meteo (Jun 22, 2015)

Vickitiel said:


> My 'tiels always hiss when they meet a stranger  such a warm welcome. They also hiss at potentially deadly unknown objects such as potato chip packets.


'such a warm welcome' Idk why but I'm laughing


----------



## sagealbright (Sep 12, 2015)

Lorenzo hisses every time you walk past his cage when it's covered. I've gotten up in the middle of the night, and hear these little hisses coming from his cage. I guess he's cranky when you wake him up... :huh:


----------



## gottogo (May 2, 2012)

I don't cover his cage at night and he still hisses if you disturb him.


----------



## vampiric_conure (Jul 8, 2012)

Or baby cockatiels! They have the most adorable hiss and sway when their crests are just starting to come in!


----------



## Schubird (Jun 12, 2015)

I love how Schubert can be sitting on his pinata-bed, there's only one lamp on, it's late at night, my boyfriend and I are quietly finishing homework when from the corner we hear a tiny "hiss".

like.... what. What are you hissing at. It's light in here, there's no noise except for tapping on keyboards, we're not even moving, and suddenly "hiss"


----------



## tielbob (Mar 25, 2013)

Oh that ever so scary cockatiel hiss - scares me just thinking about it


----------



## vram1974 (Dec 9, 2015)

Max hisses at everything and everybody who gets near to him. Daisy doesn't care. The thing is that she will actually bite if she's in nesting mode while Max will never ever bite no matter what. So as they say, the hiss is worse than the bite. However if your tiel doesn't hiss be warned... maybe they bite!


----------



## littletiel (May 15, 2011)

Sometimes I hear that hiss when he is sleeping and I go to his room.
Quite understandable of course.


----------



## Bikbok (Feb 3, 2016)

Bikbok hisses at everything. But he has his gentle hiss which I think is when he is enjoying himself rather than being savage.
He landed on my shoulder the other day and hissed gently into my ear. I could feel his breath. :lol:


----------



## 3LoveSkyeTiel (Feb 23, 2016)

LOL. 

Chicken gives that death curling, super scary, leg shaking "hiss" to all my friends. It's like, I tell them what a super lovely sweet bird I have and the first thing they see is "HISS HISS HISS" And mean little eyeballs that look like "Go away, I mean it!" Hehe. 

She also hisses at the sheet I cover with her every night, I also giggle at my bird every time she goes "Hiss" because like said earlier, it's just so funny!!! Also she will his at the monster of a thing, 'The Hairbrush'. Lol. I love that about 'Teils, I mean it just so precious!!!

From me and Chicken "Hiss"

~Skye


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## JoJo's Mom (Oct 20, 2012)

When I cover Milo at night he hisses at me then comes up to the bars of the cage for a kiss. Then he will hiss again after the kiss....confused little birdie?


----------



## wafflecat114 (Feb 11, 2016)

At night, when I put Nimbus in his cage and close the door for the last time, he often hisses at me and rings his red bell in protest. But sometimes he also just looks at me with his beak open and this crazy look in his eyes, like he wants to hiss at me but he can't even do it because he's in such disbelief that I would do something so rude and uncalled-for. He's just like, "Are you kidding me right now?!" xD


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

JoJo's Mom said:


> When I cover Milo at night he hisses at me then comes up to the bars of the cage for a kiss. Then he will hiss again after the kiss....confused little birdie?


Joey does that. He will sit on his perch and hiss at me, then race across the perch and up the side of the cage for a goodnight kiss and some scritches through the bars. It is like he is saying "I'm mad at you! But I really, really love you!" Silly kid.


----------

